# webdesign erstellen ohne scrollbalken



## tadlos (19. Mai 2006)

hallo,

ich habe ein kleines problem..

Habe auch schon Antworten in der Forumsuche/Google gesucht,
aber leider ohne Erfolg.

Ich habe mir ein Webdesign erstellt nach den Maßen 1024*768,
doch leider zeigt er im Browser immer diese nervigen Scrollbalken.

Sind die bei euch auch?

http://www.tadlos-im.net/new/design/index.html

Passt das bei euch auch nicht`?

Wisst ihr woran das liegt?


Mit freundlichen Grüßen

Stefan Beuth


----------



## Alexander Groß (19. Mai 2006)

Ich denke das ist eher eine HTML und weniger eine Photoshopsache. Bei mir sind keine Balken, aber ich habe auch einen 19 Zoll Display mit einer Auflösung von 1280x1024 pixel.

Alex


----------



## tadlos (19. Mai 2006)

mhh...
glaube ich nicht, weil ich nur in macromedia eine neue html seite erstellt
und dann einfügen/layoutobjekt/eben eingefügt..
ja und dann habe ich die bilddatei in die ebene reingeladen, sodass der automatisch generierte Rand von photoshop weg ist.

mehr habe ich nicht gemacht


----------



## D@nger (19. Mai 2006)

Ja, was willst du wissen?
Das "Design" ist zu groß für eine 1024*768er Auflösung. Verkleinere es einfach.


----------



## Leola13 (19. Mai 2006)

Hai,

wenn dein Design 1024*768 hat und beim User eine Auflösung von 1024*768 eingestellt ist erscheinen Scrollbalken.

Ich habe z.b. unten eine Taskleiste und oben eine Menüleiste. Also weniger Platz für dein Design.

Such mal in der Grafik FAQ und hier im Forum, da gab es mal Angaben zu Designgröße und Bildschirmauflösung.

Ciao Stefan


----------



## Dr Dau (19. Mai 2006)

Hallo!


			
				D@nger hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Verkleinere es einfach.


Würde aber auch nicht viel bringen.....
Denn wenn der User das Browserfenster (aus welchen Gründen auch immer) kleiner zieht, erscheinen die Scrollbalken wieder.
Mit anderen Worten, selbst wenn das Layout auf 640x480 "optimiert" ist, ist es nicht gewährleistet dass der User keine Scrollbalken hat.

Du kannst die Scrollbalken also getrost so lassen.
Immerhin hat der User ja auch die Möglichkeit zu scrollen.

Gruss Dr Dau

[edit]
Hinzu kommt noch, dass der User irgend welche Toolbars installiert haben könnte..... und schon würde das Layout wieder nicht passen.
[/edit]


----------



## tadlos (20. Mai 2006)

mhh ok..

wird bei euch den die seite mit scrollbalken angezeigt? (bei einer auflösung von 1024*768) ?
ja das stimmt, leute mit einer auflösung von 800*600 haben bei meiner seite scrollbalken,
ich wollte jedoch, den leuten mit 1024*768, die möglichkeit geben meine seite ohne scrollbalken anzusehen ^^

aber naja dann ist das doch nicht möglich :-(


gruss stefan


----------



## D@nger (20. Mai 2006)

Hallo,
natürlich ist das möglich. Du musst die Grafik nur etwas verkleinern.


----------



## Maik (20. Mai 2006)

D@nger hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Hallo,
> natürlich ist das möglich. Du musst die Grafik nur etwas verkleinern.



Das ist Makulatur, wenn der Besucher a) nicht im Vollbildmodus surft und/oder b) irgendwelche Browserleisten / Toolbars aktiviert hat, die den Viewport einschränken.


----------



## extracuriosity (20. Mai 2006)

Schiebt das Thema doch mal zu HTML. 
Es gibt doch einen einfachen Code, der das Einblenden von Scrollbalken verhindert. Ist doch Browsersache.


----------



## Maik (20. Mai 2006)

Klar, das Unterbinden der Scrollbalken wäre mit CSS ein leichtes, ist aber a) alles andere als benutzerfreundlich, wenn der Seiteninhalt größer als der Viewport ist und vermutlich b) vom Autor überhaupt nicht erwünscht.


----------



## Dr Dau (20. Mai 2006)

extracuriosity hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Es gibt doch einen einfachen Code, der das Einblenden von Scrollbalken verhindert.


Und wenn der User nicht die erforderliche Mindestauflösung eingestellt hat (oder nicht einstellen kann), dann kann er nur die Hälfte der Seite betrachten.
Es gibt zwar eine (mehr oder weniger umständliche) Möglichkeit, nur sollte man nicht vom User erwarten dass er diese kennt.

Ich würde jedenfalls auf solche (und andere) "Spielereien" verzichten.


----------



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (20. Mai 2006)

Hi,
ja den gibts: <body scroll="no"> oder mit css: overflow:hidden. 
Aber um sicher zugehen das du dich mit deiner Webseite im sicheren Bereich bei einem Browser befindest der nur die Standartleiste anhatt kannst du dir mal diese Vorlagen hier anschauen: http://www.webdesignerstoolkit.com/index.php

Viele Grüße


----------



## Hektik (20. Mai 2006)

Seh ich das richtig, das der untere Bereich eh nur weiß ist? Warum den nicht einfach weglassen? Dann gibts echt nur bei minimalst kleinen Fenstern den Scrollbalken


----------



## Dr Dau (20. Mai 2006)

Da soll sicherlich noch Inhalt rein..... erstmal dreht es sich ja um die Scrollbalken..... die so oder so erscheinen würde wenn der Inhalt die Fenstergrösse des Browsers überschreitet.


----------



## franz007 (20. Mai 2006)

Lass den linken teil bis zur Menü weg und zentrier den Rest dann noch relative Angaben und dein Design ist unabhängig von der Größe des Fensters. Du könntest den oberen blauen Verlauf auch noch mal dahinterlegen und dann per repeat-y wiederholen.


----------



## Hektik (20. Mai 2006)

und ich muss noch dazu sagen, das z.B. im IE der Scrollbalken IMMER da ist, nur halt inaktiv, wenn er nicht gebraucht wird. Opera blendet den dann aus.


----------



## fanste (20. Mai 2006)

Ausblenden kann man den Scrollbalken im IE, wenn man dem jeweiligen Element, hier also dem Body-Tag, die Styleeigenschaft overflow mit dem Wert auto gibt.


----------



## tadlos (20. Mai 2006)

Danke schon mal für die Antworten..

Die Methode von franzspam hört sich gut an..

Nur weiß ich leider nicht wie ich das machen soll.

1. Habe ich das Design ja schon in Photoshop erstellt
und wenn ich jetzt das Design über Bild/Bildgröße ändern will,
wird das Bild zwar kleiner, jedoch pixeliger. Wie kann ich jetzt also das Design verkleinern?

(Edit: Ich glaube ich weiß wie das gehen könnte, muss ich dazu ein Teil vom Design löschen und dann das komplette Design makieren/kopieren, dann ein neues Projekt anfangen, sodass ich die passende größe sehe. Und dann das Design über Bild/Bildgröße ändern?)

2. Wie kann ich das Design in der Mitte der Seite zentrieren?
Wäre eine echt gute Idee.

Sry habe noch nicht so viel Erfahrung in dem Bereich.


----------



## franz007 (20. Mai 2006)

Du musst das Design nicht verkeinern sondern nur den relevanten Teil (also den Teil mit dem Menü) nehmen. Und eventuell noch einen 1px Streifen für den Background.

Zum zentrieren such einfach mal im css Bereich.


----------



## The_Maegges (20. Mai 2006)

Dein komplettes Design ist eine einzige Grafik!

Ich schlag dir folgendes vor:
1. Unterteile dein Layout über "Slices" (vom Header reicht sogar ein 1 pixel breiter vertikaler streifen, der Rest wird über "background-repeat:y" erledigt.

2. Erstelle eine 3-Teilige Tabelle, der du per CSS entsprechend die (zurechtgeschnittenen) Seitengrafiken als Hintergrundbilder zuweist.

3. Alles was nur weiss ist, brauchst du nicht als Grafik zu speichern.


----------



## tadlos (21. Mai 2006)

Hallo,

nein, ich bin noch nicht fertig mit dem Design,
im weißen Bereich, kommt noch ein wenig rein..

Ich hoffe das ich den Mittelteil heute noch fertig bekomme!

Wenn ich fertig bin, werde ich natürlich noch slicen.

@Maegges: Wie meinst du das mit dem vertikalen Streifen?


----------



## The_Maegges (21. Mai 2006)

Ganz einfach: Da dein Header nur ein Farbverlauf ist der sich in der Horizontalen nicht ändert, kannst du davon einen vertikalen Streifen rausschneiden.
Wenn du diesen Streifen nun als Bild abspeicherst und als "background" angibst, sieht das Teil genauso aus wie jetzt.
Nur mit dem Unterschied, dass du Speicherplatz und damit Ladezeit gespart hast.


----------

